# Opinions of this bargain 2.0 system for my bedroom



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Can't beat the price:a1Components - 2 Cerwin Vega CLS-10 Speakers With 1 RX4503 Sherwood Receiver(SHE1017), Includes 50ft of Speaker Wire Free!


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

W/ this cd player (I know its a 1bit DAC):Sherwood CDC-5090R 5-Disc CD Player | Parts-Express.com


----------

